# Sockel 1151 Unterschied zw. v1 und v2, sowie welches Board?



## ratefux (5. Juni 2018)

Hi,
ich überlege auf die aktuelle Prozessorgeneration des i7 zu upgraden und sehe da bei den Mainboards Unterschiede zwischen Sockel 1151 v1 und v2. Was ist da der Unterschied, sind die kompatibel?
Und welches Mainboard ist zu empfehlen, wenn man einen K-Prozessor verbauen und ein wenig übertakten möchte? Voraussetzung ist, da ich noch einen älteren AV-Receiver habe, ein optischer Ausgang am Mainboard. Da finde ich z.B. auf den ersten Blick das Asus Prime Z370. Oder hat wer andere Empfehlungen? Danke!


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juni 2018)

Dir 6er Serie gehört zum 100er Chipsatz

Die 7er Serie gehört zum 200er Chipsatz 

Diese beiden sind untereinander kompatibel! (Biosupdates vorausgesetzt

Die 8er Serie gehört zum 300er cjipsatz, hier sind weder die CPUs mit den vorherigen Boards kompatibel, noch können die neuen Boards die alten CPUs erkennen.

Da blöde bei der ganzen sache: mechanisch passen die Komponenten


----------



## ratefux (5. Juni 2018)

Also für einen i7 8xxx würde man dann z.B. das Z370 nehmen, das kann den Prozessor und hat auch optischen Ausgang.
Ich schiele auf den neuen 8086k, der am Freitag angekündigt wird.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juni 2018)

Genau, nen z370 wäre richtig

Ein 8086 ist quasi ein hochgetaktet 8700k, meiner Meinung wird's auch nur auf einem.kern sein und daher lieber einen 8700k und selber Handanlegen, ist mittlerweile kein Hexenwerk wie ich finde


----------



## ratefux (5. Juni 2018)

Gut, danke. 
Oder ich warte noch auf ice Lake. Aber das kann ja auch noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juni 2018)

Wenn du die Leistung jetzt brauchst kaufe auch jetzt - warten kann man immer

Wie sieht deine aktuelle Hardware aus?


----------



## ratefux (5. Juni 2018)

Asus Z97, 4790k, 16GB DDR3-Ram.
Wäre einfach mal wieder ein Upgrade des Upgrades wegen.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juni 2018)

Wenns aus reiner Bastellaune ist würde ich auf einen 8700k gehen, damit es sich auch lohnt auch gleich 32GB RAM 

Wenn du aber deinen "Basteldrang" in zaum halten kannst  dann warte auf die 8Kerner von Intel und entscheide dann, evtl könnte je nach Anwendung auch ein Achtender von AMD was für dich sein? (Rendern, Streamen etc.)


----------



## NovaOver (16. Juni 2018)

Gilt das gleiche auch für b360m mit i7 7700k ich hab mich zu spät informiert und schon bestellt ,


----------



## _Berge_ (16. Juni 2018)

JA!

ALLE CoffeeLake Boards sind Inkompatibel mit SkyLake und KabyLake


----------

